# Have trouble getting dates? Just tilt your head!



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

An interesting dating strategy:



> Melbourne, Nov 21 (ANI): Forget candlelight dinners and romantic walks on the beach, for a tilt of the head is enough to lure a mate, according to new study.
> 
> The research found that by simply tilting their face forward a woman’s face can be judged to be more feminine and more attractive, whereas a man’s face is considered more attractive when tilted backwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat Joe's onto something with this lean back business.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

On Monday, I will give this a try. I will have verdict by Friday.

Predictions:

Failure: 84%
Success: 10%
Won't make a difference: 6%


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I refuse to do it. It seems kind of sexist that women have tilt their heads downward. 
It's like--submission!
I'm going to make tilting my head my own way supremely attractive.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I've also read this somewhere else.
I think it was this book:
Amazon.com: The Definitive Book of Body Language (9780553804720): Barbara Pease, Allan Pease: Books

(just encase anyone was interested in body language)


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> On Monday, I will give this a try. I will have verdict by Friday.
> 
> Predictions:
> 
> ...


Where's the verdict?


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh! That's all it takes to get dates XD

*Tilts head back*
How you doin?


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

dizzygirl said:


> Where's the verdict?


Failure. The only winning move is to not play.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I know why that applies -- it's not really complicated: Men are supposed to be taller than women so their faces tilted back makes them look taller; the opposite for women and by tilting our heads forward makes us look shorter.

Regardless, I'm 5'11" barefoot so I think trying to look short is pointless, though I've dated men as short as 5'6" and as tall as 6'4".


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

RobynC said:


> I know why that applies -- it's not really complicated: Men are supposed to be taller than women so their faces tilted back makes them look taller; the opposite for women and by tilting our heads forward makes us look shorter.
> 
> Regardless, I'm 5'11" barefoot so I think trying to look short is pointless, though I've dated men as short as 5'6" and as tall as 6'4".


Yeah, I get it. There's no way you can look tall when you're a guy and 5'6" XD!


----------



## laxlax10289 (Jul 18, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I know why that applies -- it's not really complicated: Men are supposed to be taller than women so their faces tilted back makes them look taller; the opposite for women and by tilting our heads forward makes us look shorter.
> 
> Regardless, I'm 5'11" barefoot so I think trying to look short is pointless, though I've dated men as short as 5'6" and as tall as 6'4".


I think you have it backwards. Since men are typically taller, a women tilting her face up shows more of her face. Same reasoning for a shorter woman looking at a man with his face tilted down.

I think when they say backwards they mean face angled down, and forwards means face angled up.

"Typically taller than women, men view women’s faces from above so a female face was deemed more attractive when tilted forward, simulating this perspective.

The opposite was then true for men whose faces were judged more masculine and attractive when tilted backwards as though they were viewed from below.'


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

the head tilt theory is correct
however, general body posture is important
if a man is standing chest out, shoulders back, his head should naturally sit at even keel or slightly tilted back

additionally, the tilt of the head affects the amount of "whites" in one's eyes

more "whites" showing in certain areas when the head is tilted down can make a guy seem "creepy" instead of confident

when girls tilt their heads down, it is submissive, like Olive Oil from Popeye, right before she starts batting her eyes

I personally am attracted to the confident bitchy girls who will stare me right back down


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

I'm already short. If I tilt my head down I won't even know if they're looking at me. 

I'm going to tilt my head sideways and add the eyelash batting. When I'm around a guy I want to attract I'll try a left-leaning tilt. I'll give it 5 seconds: *tilt left, *bat-bat-bat-flutter-flutter**. if that doesn't work, I'll repeat, tilting to the right side. I figure after a few minutes of this he's bound to say _some_thing to me.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

Paheli said:


> I'm going to tilt my head sideways and add the eyelash batting. When I'm around a guy I want to attract I'll try a left-leaning tilt. I'll give it 5 seconds: *tilt left, *bat-bat-bat-flutter-flutter**. if that doesn't work, I'll repeat, tilting to the right side. I figure after a few minutes of this he's bound to say _some_thing to me.


damn is that what girls are really trying to do?
I better brush up on my communication skills.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

My head is pretty much permanently tilted back since I'm too small to see anyone's face... masculine, eh eh


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

NeonBomb said:


> My head is pretty much permanently tilted back since I'm too small to see anyone's face... masculine, eh eh


hey we can joke all we want
but we know it works
girls were never interested in tall guys so much they just think they are
they just like guys to look "down" upon them


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

tilts head 26 degrees to the NNE

so wheres my burds then?


----------

